# Abandoned Mill, West Yorkshire, April 2017



## Wakey Lad (Apr 18, 2017)

One of those places I've been checking every now and again for years

Found myself driving past and as the camera was in the car it would have been rude not to 

Worth half an hour of anyone's Bank Holiday Monday
























































































Thanks for looking​


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 19, 2017)

very nice fella


----------



## smiler (Apr 19, 2017)

Rude! Would have bin sacrilegious not to record this site, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 19, 2017)

Nicely done. You even included a selfie. Good photos with an attention to detail.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Malenis (Apr 19, 2017)

Top work. Love the photo of the typewriter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 21, 2017)

Great Work Wakey Lad. Really crisp set.


----------

